# Anyone riding still??



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

So is anyone still riding? I am trying to stay at it as long as weather allows. Went last Monday, and again for a short ride Wednesday, and a friend and I went for a 30 miler today. Nice day. Getting hard to get in a ride after work with it getting dark sooner now, But just hate to get out the trainer just yet. Have just under 2000 miles for the year and looking to get some more in before the snow flies.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

Short rides here and there. I live on Lake St. Clair, so there is usually a tough head wind on my normal route up to first snow(heck all year but its usually a nice breeze in the summer). I'm gonna start my winter running and riding at my university's gym.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep....still been getting out a few times a week, did a fast-paced 60 mile ride Friday and felt great! And I agree....I also want to try to keep riding as long as the weather permits this fall....that is when I'm not sitting in a tree! :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

This is my favorite time to ride. It's also my busiest  Hope I get out some time this week if the rain allows me!


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Got out for a 22 miler today after work, looks like rain moving in for a few days, and the weekend looks to busy to ride anyway, Will be at the MSU-Michigan game on Saturday and heading up to the Manistee on Sunday am for a couple days of fishing.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I went out and did 20 miles on Wednesday morning, and boy was it chilly! What a change it was....one week wearing the shorts and short sleeve jersey, and then the next week wearing the tights, long-sleeve jersey and shell, fleece hat and long finger gloves! Brrrrrr!


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

Heard about this race next Saturday on Nov. 7th , I thought about this thread. Check it out http://www.iceman.com/


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Got out for a ride today, went 25 miles with a friend. Nice weather though, almost felt like summer again.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got a bike my grandparents gave me when I was 16 and a bike I fixed up my buddy gave me for my girlfriend and we've been out a couple times at seven lakes. Just riding on the pavement and SHORT rides.. Neither of us have been on bikes in years and we need to condition ourselves to even be able to ride on trails...


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

sirslurpee said:


> I've got a bike my grandparents gave me when I was 16 and a bike I fixed up my buddy gave me for my girlfriend and we've been out a couple times at seven lakes. Just riding on the pavement and SHORT rides.. Neither of us have been on bikes in years and we need to condition ourselves to even be able to ride on trails...


That's good sirslurpee, you have to start somewhere. I have found bike riding to be great exercise. I do some mountain biking, but mostly road riding. My 25 mile ride posted above was on roads. Heck, I'm not in good enough shape to do 25 miles on some of the up and downhill mountain bike trails around.:lol:


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

i cant ride anymore today because i have lots of deadline.
i hope i can find time to ride soon.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I ride in the snow all year, Im thinking about getting some studded tires this year, or even making my own


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll go out in the snow some on my mountain bike if the snow is not to deep, as far as the road bike is concerned, the weather has forced me to put it on the indoor trainer this week, but that's better than nothing at all.


----------



## Steven Rhode (Jul 25, 2009)

I got out for a short 20 mile bike ride on Sunday...just a nice day for a ride.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Steven Rhode said:


> I got out for a short 20 mile bike ride on Sunday...just a nice day for a ride.


Good Job, I've thought about it but not been outside riding yet this year, hope to soon. I like those late winter days to ride when the roads are clear and dry, yet there is still snow on the ground.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Went out for a quick 4 mile ride the other day.....trying out a new bike that is! If everything works out I'll be sitting on one of these this summer! :coolgleam


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Ack said:


> Went out for a quick 4 mile ride the other day.....trying out a new bike that is! If everything works out I'll be sitting on one of these this summer! :coolgleam


Nice! I wish I could get a new bike, but business is slow and probably can't justify that to the wife.:lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I was riding a little right before the snow came. I got a Walkie Dog attachment http://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html that I put on my mtn bike. My dog LOVES it. no pulling or swerving, he just runs along. Good thing too, he has too much energy to lay around the house all day! Amazon had them on sale, so worth it.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> This is my favorite time to ride. It's also my busiest  Hope I get out some time this week if the rain allows me!


Are we talking bikes or brooms?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Began tuning and getting my Surly ready to rock. I average 100+miles a week. Bought it two years ago and on my second set of tires. Mainly MUTS and road with a bit of off road thrown in when traveling to fishing and metal detecting areas...









AND, yes, if you have a commuter/road or cross bike and like the look of the wooden fenders, shoot me a PM. I make them


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'll admit I've been slacking ever since bow season started. I'm still going to try to get to my goal of 2000 miles for the year, which is only about 200 miles away, but it's going to be tough once the snow starts flying!


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Ack said:


> I'll admit I've been slacking ever since bow season started. I'm still going to try to get to my goal of 2000 miles for the year, which is only about 200 miles away, but it's going to be tough once the snow starts flying!


I must have been slacking all year long.:lol: Did a little over 2000 miles for all last year but only have 1000 miles so far this year. Did a few organized rides and Dalmac last year, but nothing like that this year, so that definately cuts into the total miles.


----------

